# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Cho hỏi, Máy tính cũ đổi mới khoảng bao nhiêu?

## Văn Chiến

*hiện tại mình có cái cpu củ, chạy rất chậm
có thông số. cai này mình k rành lắm [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
intel(r) cpu 2.80ghz
1.87ghz, 496gb of ram.
bây giờ mình muốn đổi máy mới chạy ngon, chơi game onl thì giá đổi khoảng bao nhiu?
*

----------


## camtuseotop1

> *hiện tại mình có cái cpu củ, chạy rất chậm
> có thông số. cai này mình k rành lắm [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> intel(r) cpu 2.80ghz
> 1.87ghz, 496gb of ram.
> bây giờ mình muốn đổi máy mới chạy ngon, chơi game onl thì giá đổi khoảng bao nhiu?
> *


máy chơi game ok thì nay tầm giá 7 triệu là chạy mượt lắm rồi.

----------


## truongtuongtu

con máy của bạn thì chắc ko đem đổi đc nữa đâu, đem đi quán sửa chữa nào mà thanh lý
rồi mua máy mới đi
bạn mua cả màn hình nữa thì khoảng 8tr là chơi game cũng ổn rồi
lên tham khảo trên các siêu thị lớn rồi lựa chọn nhé

----------


## seodinhphong

vậy có thể cho mình bik tình trạng máy mình là thuộc loại j`j k?

----------


## Chickense

dựa theo thông số bạn cung cấp thì dòng máy của bạn là dòng pentium 4. nếu bạn đưa thông số cụ thể thì mình và anh em trong diễn đàn dễ dàng thẩm định máy bạn là dòng nào

----------


## anhlinh123

> dựa theo thông số bạn cung cấp thì dòng máy của bạn là dòng pentium 4. nếu bạn đưa thông số cụ thể thì mình và anh em trong diễn đàn dễ dàng thẩm định máy bạn là dòng nào


 hix, bác nói máy người ta là *dòng pentium 4* rùi còn kêu người ta cho biết thông số cụ thể để thẩm định *dòng nào* là sao?
@njzz: nói bạn đừng buồn nhưng mình thấy với cấu hình máy như vậy thì may ra chỉ tận dụng được cái case và bộ nguồn (nếu còn ngon và công suất đủ lớn)! nên ráp mới, duo core trở lên, đập cái card màn hình ngon ngon chắc chơi được hết mấy cái game online bây giờ đó!

----------


## medi

theo mình là dòng pentium 4 nhưng nếu mà chủ thớt có thông số nào về máy bổ sung thì post lên để anh em góp ý cụ thể đó.

----------


## GemMylove

bây những máy này vẫn còn nhiều người dùng cho công việc tính toán và các ứng dụng nhẹ bạn có thể đổi tại các cửa hàng máy tính thêm tiền vào đổi máy mới!
còn không bạn có thể tháo rồi các bộ phần ra để bạn và nâng cấp máy lên có thể chừa lại cd-rom hoặc case và nguồn...

----------


## iseovip5

dòng p4 mà 2.80 ghz vs 1.87ghz thì cũng chưa thuộc hạng cùi mà , chỉ mỗi ram có 512 thuj , nếu mà có card vga rời rồi thì up ram này nọ máy cũng lướt game onl yêu cầu cau' hình nhẹ dc mà ( vd : kiếm thế 1 acc , au , phong than , mu, shaiya ....)
- nếu bạn ko có card vga roi` lun thì giá ra đi chắc tầm 1 choai ~ 1 choai 5 , bạn có thể lên giá cao hơn để giành quyen` loi.
- chúc bạn may mắn !!!

----------

